# 努力の精神を養うこと



## riveracaballero

Need help translating inscription: 努力の精神養ういと
I bought a sword with an inscription in japanese and I'm not sure what it means and how  it is pronounced. Thanks for the help.


----------



## frequency

Is this the word on the sword you bought?

Sorry, いと in yours needs more info.
This could be a noun 'intention', 意図, when converting to kanji. If so,
_The intention to cultivate (your) mentality of effort._
Or more simply,
_The intention to cultivate (your) effort._

If the sword motivates you to have a mentality, you can cut 'いと', for example,
努力の精神を養う
_Cultivating the/your mentality to make effort._

If you have more info, feel free to post it.


----------



## YangMuye

い should be こ.


----------



## frequency

Oh~ a very nice choice, YangMuye!
努力の精神を養うこと, then this is imperative:
_Cultivate your mentality to make effort!_
This would be better for a sword. And this is _Doryoku no seishin wo yashinau koto_.


----------



## riveracaballero

Thanks for the translation. It was very difficult to write down the inscription because I don't know ja
anese. Some of the kanji I wrote don't look exactly the same way, but I'm sure that there is a い not a こ in the last part. I've been trying to post a picture of the inscription, but this forum does'nt alloud "new members" to post links. Do you know how may I manage to do that?


----------



## animelover

riveracaballero said:


> but this forum does'nt alloud "new members" to post links. Do you know how may I manage to do that?



Just trick the algorithm by writing the url like imageshack dot com slash 5hh6k dot gif ...


----------



## riveracaballero

This is the link to the photo of the inscription (I hope it works)


Http: slash slash i918 dot photobucket dot com slash albums slash ad29 slash riveracaballero slash e57d7cd352de99da2012d9a0b3f98dcb_zpsc3009815 dot jpg


----------



## YangMuye

I saw 努力の精神を養うこと.


----------



## Strutter

Yes, this says "努力の精神を養うこと." Development of the attitude of perseverance ... or something.


----------



## riveracaballero

I don't understand, when you say "or something" is it because the text is not clear or because it does't make sense? Thanks a lot.


----------

